# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Ηλ. Μηχανάκι πρόβλημα φόρτισης

## button

Καλήμερα ..

Έχω ηλεκτρικό μηχανάκι και πρόσφατα άλλαξα μπαταρίες άλλα για κάποιο λόγο φορτίζει μόνο 15-20% .
Είναι 4 μπαταρίες σε σειρά  12ν12Α βγαίνουν 48 βολτ αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ο φορτιστής κόβει

----------

SUKEYES (31-05-14)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν μπορείς κάνε μια περιγραφή τι μπαταρίες είχε πριν (εργοστασίου) και χωρητικότητας και τύπου . και τι έβαλες τώρα . αν έβαλες άλλων χαρακτηριστικών μπαταρίες μπορεί να μπερδεύει τον φορτιστή.
http://www.kiriazisbatteries.gr/view...hp?cat_id=1056

Έχω και εγώ ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ επίσης 48V (4 μπαταρίες ) και μέσα σε 2 χρόνια με έβγαλαν (μαυροπρόσωπο !!) . ανάθεμα την αγορά του σκούτερ. 

Μέσα στον 1ο χρόνο είδα προβλήματα στις εργοστασιακές μπαταρίες του .. τύπου 6-DW-20 (20AH έκαστη) . Φόρτιζαν δηλαδή πολύ γρηγορότερα από όταν ήταν καινούριο ... αλλά και άδειαζαν επίσης γρηγορότερα οι μπαταρίες . 
Που σημαίνει ότι το "πείραμα " ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα , είναι σκέτη αποτυχία ! 
Το κακό από όσο έχω καταλάβει .. είναι ότι παρόλο που είναι 4 οι μπαταρίες (για 48 βολτ) ... επειδή αυτές οι μπαταρίες καλούνται "ανορθόδοξα" να ξεκινήσουν με υπέρογκα ποσά (ρυθμούς εκφόρτισης ) ... λόγο "βαριών καταναλώσεων" .. μοτέρ 250W και άνω ... ( στο δικό μου 1500W) !! . 
Το παραπάνω και μόνο του , δείχνει ότι είναι σκότωμα για τις μπαταρίες 100% .. από την 1η κιόλας γκαζιά . Θα έχεις παρατηρήσει και ο ίδιος ότι αρκεί και μια βόλτα 10 λεπτη πάνω στους δρόμους ... για να βρεις την μπαταρία σου και τα γύρω "πάνχοντρα" καλώδια του .... λιωμένα ... και υπερθερμασμένα από την υπερβολική ένταση σε (αμπέρ) που τραβάνε αυτά τα μηχανήματα . 
Οι δικές μου μπαταρίες από τετράγωνες που ήταν (καινούριες) ... μέσα σε 2 χρόνια κατέληξαν ... καρπούζια ! από την υπερθέρμανση . 

Επίσης στο διάστημα  αυτό 2 χρόνια (της αυτονόητης καταστροφής των μπαταριών) ... στην συνέχεια είχα και αυτονόητα προβλήματα και με τους φορτιστές (άλλαξα 2 φορτιστές κάηκαν και οι 2 επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να φορτίσουν κατεστραμμένες μπαταρίες) ...

Τα παραπάνω ίσως σε βοηθήσουν να καταλάβεις περίπου τι συμβαίνει στο όλο πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## button

Πριν είχα αυτές 

06052011288.jpg
μετά είχαν φουσκώσει , έβαλα υγρό για μπαταρίες άντεξαν λίγους μήνες

Και έβαλα αυτές τώρα
2013-08-04_11-43-09_855.jpg

----------


## button

Σε μένα άντεξαν 4 χρόνια η μπαταρίες και δεν τις πρόσεχα ιδιαίτερα για 250Watt κινητήρα νομίζω καλά είναι έβγαζε 25κμ άνετα χωρίς προβλήματα μέχρι και κουβαλούσα αντικείμενα βαριά

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σε μένα άντεξαν 4 χρόνια η μπαταρίες και δεν τις πρόσεχα ιδιαίτερα για 250Watt κινητήρα νομίζω καλά είναι έβγαζε 25κμ άνετα χωρίς προβλήματα μέχρι και κουβαλούσα αντικείμενα βαριά


Φίλε Γιάννη , έχω και 2ο σκούτερ στα 250W . και παρόμοιες μπαταρίες με αυτές που περιγράφεις (στο μέγεθος και στο χρώμα) στο #3 (6-DZM - 20 (5Hr) ) αντί για 12 και (2Ηr) που ήταν οι δικές σου.
Οι δικές μου καταστράφηκαν στον 2ο χρόνο (καρπούζια και αυτές) ...

Βγάζω δηλαδή ένα συμπέρασμα ότι επειδή εγώ είμαι βαρύς 115 κιλά ! ... πάω στοίχημα ότι εσύ για να τις κράτησες 4 χρόνια (και παρόλο που είχες ποιο αδύνατες μπαταρίες από τις δικές μου) . Είσαι κατά πολύ ελαφρύτερος από εμένα ! 

Αυτό αυτονόητα σημαίνει ότι οι μπαταρίες αυτές "σκοτώνονται" από την 1η κιόλας γκαζιά .. και το μέγεθος και η ταχύτητα της καταστροφής τους έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσα αμπέρ τραβάει ως προς την καθημερινή χρήση τους . 

Θα κρατούσαν περισσότερο αυτές οι μπαταρίες αν , το ζόρι στην άνοδο των αμπέρ , ήταν μόνιμα στα επίπεδα της κανονικής ολίσθησης πάνω σε επίπεδο δρόμο . (όπου σε επίπεδο δρόμο και με ήδη ανεπτυγμένη ταχύτητα , βλέπουμε και από τον μετρητή μπαταρίας που έχουν στο καντράν , ότι οι μπαταρίες δεν "βυθίζονται " τόσο ως προς τον ρυθμό εκφόρτισης τους) ... αντίθετα στην κάθε εκκίνηση του οχήματος ή σε κάποιες ανηφοριές ... γίνεται ο χαμός !

Τώρα για το 1ο θέμα που έθεσες 



> Είναι 4 μπαταρίες σε σειρά 12ν12Α βγαίνουν 48 βολτ αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ο φορτιστής κόβει


Πιστεύω ότι ή οι μπαταρίες σου οι καινούριες που έβαλες δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και ήδη κατεστραμμένες , αυτό το συμπέρανα (αν και δεν είμαι παντογνώστης σε αυτά ) από τα εξής παρακάτω.

1)Όταν οι μπαταρίες ήταν καινούριες είχα βάλει πριν τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης , έναν μετρητή κατανάλωσης /Watt/Amper/Τάσης/ συχνότητας κτλ (κάτι σαν το παρακάτω) 


όσο ήταν καινούριο και φόρτιζα τις μπαταρίες με τον φορτιστή ... έβλεπα στην ένδειξη Watt... να μου δείχνει στην αρχή της φόρτισης π.χ. 190W ... στην συνέχεια μετά από κάποιες ώρες και τμηματικά / σταδιακά ... έπεφτε π.χ. στα 170W .... 150W ... 90W ... μέχρι που θα έφτανε και στα 3 έως 5W (μόνιμα) ... φάση διατήρησης / συντήρησης ... και όλα καλάαααα.. 

πάμε παρακάτω 

2) Όταν έφαγε ζόρι η μπαταρία (μετά από περίπου 8 μήνες - 1 χρόνο) ... ξαναέβαλα τον μετρητή να δω τι γίνεται τώρα ...

και βλέπω στην αρχή της φόρτισης 190W ..... 190W ....190W ... (άιντε ακόμα? ) .... 190W ... και δεν φόρτιζε ποτέ !! όσες ώρες και να το άφησα ! ... άναψε σε κάποια σημεία το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι του φορτιστή (πράσινο/ από κόκκινο που ήταν) .... αλλά όταν πήγα να κάνω βόλτα .. με πέταξε μέχρι στο δίπλα τετράγωνο της περιοχής που μένω.!

Οπότε δεν είναι μόνο θέμα προβλήματος στον φορτιστή σου . και θέλει ψάξιμο να εντοπίσεις τι φταίει

----------


## button

θα δοκιμασω αυτό που είπες ..
και ελπίζω να μην είναι ψόφιες η μπαταρίες γιατί είναι 2-3 μηνών και δεν εχω πολυτέλεια να δώσω άλλα λεφτά

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... πρόσφατα άλλαξα μπαταρίες άλλα για κάποιο λόγο φορτίζει μόνο 15-20% ...


Εχεις γνώσεις/δυνατότητα να ελέγξεις μία-μία τις καινούργιες μπαταρίες;
Λ.χ. Φόρτιση σε σταθερή τάση 14.5V για 14 ώρες (το ρεύμα στην αρχή να είναι κάνω από 3.6Α) και μετά εκφόρτιση με μια λάμπα 12V/21W (ρεύμα 1.5-1.7Α). Ελέγχεις την τάση στα άκρα της λάμπας κάθε μισή-μία ώρα η οποία πρέπει να είναι >11.5V μετά από 6-7 ώρες. Αν επαναλάβεις τη διαδικασία για τις 4 μπαταρίες και συγκρίνεις τα αποτελέσματα, θα μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις το "καλό πακέτο" (4x) μπαταριών.

Σημείωση: οι μπαταρίες SLA (sealed lead acid) πρέπει να φορτίζονται κάθε 3-6 μήνες από τον έμπορο που τις έχει αποθηκευμένες! Αρκετοί κατασκευαστές προτείνουν αποθήκευση σε χώρο με θερμοκρασία <25°C. Δηλαδή ένας "αντιπρόσωπος/εισαγωγέας/μεταπωλητής" θα πρέπει να αποθηκεύει τις μπαταρίες σε θερμοκρασιακά ελεγχόμενο χώρο και να κάνει τακτική φόρτιση συντήρησης σε κάθε μπαταρία του.

----------


## button

Δεν ξέρω αν εχω το κατάλληλο φορτιστή για να φορτίζω μια μια μπαταρία μιας και δεν εχω τροφοδοτικό πάγκου (κατάρα!! τόσο καιρό το θέλω) 

Λες δηλαδή οτι μπορεί η μπαταρίες να ήταν ελαττωματικές ???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> θα δοκιμασω αυτό που είπες ..
> και ελπίζω να μην είναι ψόφιες η μπαταρίες γιατί είναι 2-3 μηνών και δεν εχω πολυτέλεια να δώσω άλλα λεφτά


Άστο καλύτερα !! . Το έχω ψάξει καλά το θέμα , και είναι αποτυχημένη "πατέντα" τα ηλεκτρικά σκούτερ , τόσο που προκαλώ οποιονδήποτε έμπορα αυτών ή και κατασκευαστή , να μου αποδείξει το αντίθετο ως προς τις παπαριές που διαφημίζουν στα περί ( κατανάλωσης ΜΟΝΟ 0,40 λεπτά ανά 100 Χιλιόμετρα ) ... ενώ στην πραγματικότητα όταν πληρώνεις μπαταρίες κάθε 1 - με 2 χρόνια σε κόστος .... που θα σε σύμφερε καλύτερα να πήγαινες για οικονομικότερα με μια Transalp ! 

Τα ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα/σκούτερ χρειάζονται κατά την γνώμη πολλές βελτιώσεις στο μέλλον ... για να φτάσουν στο σημείο να λέγονται ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα.
Ένα από αυτά που χρειάζονται να ανακαλύψουν και να πετύχουν , για να τα βελτιώσουν (κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα) .. είναι να καταφέρουν να βρουν τρόπο έτσι ώστε σε καμιά περίπτωση να μην ψήνεται η μπαταρία (εκτός από την ομαλή και ευθεία κίνηση , που εκεί ο ρυθμός εκφόρτισης της μπαταρίας και τα αμπέρ είναι πιο "χαμηλά") .. αλλά
στα σημεία της εκκίνησης τους και σε παρατεταμένες ανηφοριές . (όπου εκεί ανεβαίνουν πάρα πολύ τα αμπέρ ) να γίνεται με άλλη διαδικασία π.χ. από πυκνωτές (Ultracapacitors) .. και αφού θα ελέγχεται από κάποιο κύκλωμα πότε ΔΕΝ κινδυνεύουν οι μπαταρίες από μεγάλη ένταση σε αμπέρ .. τότε και μόνο να μεταβιβάζει στην από απευθείας χρήση στις μπαταρίες ... 
Μέχρι να γίνουν όλα αυτά ... έχουμε ψωμιά ακόμη να φάμε

----------


## tasos987

.....Σημείωση: οι μπαταρίες SLA (sealed lead acid) πρέπει να φορτίζονται κάθε 3-6 μήνες από τον έμπορο που τις έχει αποθηκευμένες! Αρκετοί κατασκευαστές προτείνουν αποθήκευση σε χώρο με θερμοκρασία <25°C. Δηλαδή ένας "αντιπρόσωπος/εισαγωγέας/μεταπωλητής" θα πρέπει να αποθηκεύει τις μπαταρίες σε θερμοκρασιακά ελεγχόμενο χώρο και να κάνει τακτική φόρτιση συντήρησης σε κάθε μπαταρία του....

Πολυ σωστος ΑΛΛΑ ας θεωρησουμε καποια γεγονοτα ως δεδομενα.
Αεροπορικη μεταφορα μπαταριων ΔΕΝ...
Οποτε απο την ημερα παραγωγης στην Κινα εως το ραφι στην Αθηνα το 3μηνο λιγο το βλεπω (Stock Κινας- Container σε Ευρωπαικο λιμανι - εκτελωνισμος και Stock σε Ευρωπαιο αντ/πο - Stock στο ελληνικο ραφι....)
<25C σε Container που θα περασει τον ισημερινο ΔΕΝ... + νταλικα Αυγουστο μηνα πχ απο Αμβερσα προς Αθηνα ΔΕΝ... + stock σε κλιματιζομενο χωρο  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Τελος πολυ απο εμας θα αποφευγαν η οχι μια μπαταρια με σκισμενη- ανοιγμενη συσκευασια ???

----------


## tasos987

...........Τα ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα/σκούτερ χρειάζονται κατά την γνώμη πολλές βελτιώσεις στο μέλλον ... για να φτάσουν στο σημείο να λέγονται ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα.
Ένα από αυτά που χρειάζονται να ανακαλύψουν και να πετύχουν , για να τα βελτιώσουν (κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα) .. είναι να καταφέρουν να βρουν τρόπο έτσι ώστε σε καμιά περίπτωση να μην ψήνεται η μπαταρία (εκτός από την ομαλή και ευθεία κίνηση , που εκεί ο ρυθμός εκφόρτισης της μπαταρίας και τα αμπέρ είναι πιο "χαμηλά") .. αλλά
στα σημεία της εκκίνησης τους και σε παρατεταμένες ανηφοριές . (όπου εκεί ανεβαίνουν πάρα πολύ τα αμπέρ ) να γίνεται με άλλη διαδικασία π.χ. από πυκνωτές (Ultracapacitors) .. και αφού θα ελέγχεται από κάποιο κύκλωμα πότε ΔΕΝ κινδυνεύουν οι μπαταρίες από μεγάλη ένταση σε αμπέρ .. τότε και μόνο να μεταβιβάζει στην από απευθείας χρήση στις μπαταρίες ... 
Μέχρι να γίνουν όλα αυτά ... έχουμε ψωμιά ακόμη να φάμε.......

Πολλα απο αυτα που πολυ ορθως επισημαινεις Πετρο ειναι γνωστα σε καποιες απο τις εταιριες του χωρου, υπαρχουν καποιες λυσεις που εν μερει λυνουν καποια απο αυτα, αλλα δυστυχως ολλα ξεκινουν και καταληγουν στα MONEY.
Να παραθεσω καποιες απο αυτες τις λυσεις?
Μπαταριες Ιοντων "ηλιθιου" :Rolleyes:  κλπ. Ποσο κοστιζουν ΔΕΝ θελω να ξερω
Αισθητηρας περιστροφης (hall sensor) που ενεργοποιει την υποβοηθηση μετα την πρωτη πεταλια (ΟΧΙ στο Scooter σου, για ποδηλατο μιλαω :Biggrin: ) 
Δινατοτητα ρυθμισης των RAMP του controler (ποτε ξεκινα,ποσο ανεβαινει, μεχρι ποσο δινει, ποτε κοβει) Επισεις θερμικες προστασιες του μοτερ, της μπαταριας (λειτουργειας και φορτισης), χρησιμοποιηση ξεχωριστων στοιχειων μπαταριας (2.3V)
ΑΛΛΑ οπως ειπα και στην αρχη, τα παντα εξαρτωνται απο το ποσα ειμαστε διατεθιμενει να δωσουμε (η και να πεταξουμε πολλες φορες).
Αν εχουμε παντα κατα νου το πολυ σωστο παραδειγμα με την Transalp η τελος παντων καποιο σημειοα αναφορας, ΙΣΩΣ καποια μερα μπορεσουμε να βρουμε καποια αποδεκτη τενοοικονομικη λυση

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...ας θεωρησουμε καποια γεγονοτα ως δεδομενα...


Οτι ο κατασκευαστής προτείνει:




> *Matsushita* (Panasonic)
> Charge the batteries at least once every six months if they are stored at 77℉ (25℃). Use the charge method specified in “3.Preparation prior to use”. The interval of this charge should be reduced to 50% by each 18℉ (10℃) rise in temperature above 77℉ (25℃). The self-discharge rate doubles for each 18℉ (10℃) in temperature. If they are stored for a long time in a discharged state, their capacity may not recover even after charge. If the batteries are stored for more than a year at room temperature, the life of the batteries may be shortened.





> *CSB* Batteries can be stored for more than 6 months at 25°C (77°F). Please charge batteries before using . For higher temperatures the time interval will be shorter.





> *FIAMM*
> Storage
> Batteries are delivered filled and charged ready for installation. If they cannot be installed immediately, batteries need to be kept in fresh, clean dry rooms.
> 
> Refreshing charge procedure
> During storage batteries will lose part of their capacity due to self-discharge (2% per month at 77° F). A freshening charge is recommended at least every 6 months (at 77° F storage temperature). Batteries should be refreshed, even if kept in storage at 77° F, when the cell voltage drops below the values listed in table 5. A freshening charge could be carried out by charging at 2.4 V/cell for about 24 hours at 77° F (boost). If the charging system can not meet the above requirement (lower than 2.4 Vpc, it is necessary to extend the charging time 24 hrs for every 0.03V/cell lower than 2.30V/cell, for
> example, 120 hours at 2.28 V/cell).


Φαντάζομαι τα 数据表 θα έχουν τη σχετική πληροφορία και ο "αντιπρόσωπος/εισαγωγέας/μεταπωλητής" θα έχει ενημερωθεί από το εργοστάσιο.

----------


## tasos987

Γιωργο, συμφωνουμε απολυτα, Δεν προσπαθω να αναιρεσω τιποτα απο αυτα που παρεθεσες, εγω καποια πραγματικα δεδομενα ανεφερα. Το αν η μπαταρια κατασκευαστει στην Κινα, την Ιαπωνια η την Ταιβαν δεν νομιζω πως θα αλλαξει σε κατι την διαδρομη της μεχρι το ταμειο του καταστηματος στην Αθηνα.
Ο καθε κατασκευαστης ,πολυ ορθα και "Εντιμως" μας ενημερωνει ποιος ειναι ο "ορθος τεχνικα τροπος χειρισμου" του προιοντος του.
Εγω ως καταναλωτης, οταν θα αξιωσω εγγυηση για ενα προιον που δεν λειτουργει οπως το πληρωσα , για λογους που εγω δεν ευθυνομαι, απο ποιον θα καλυφθω ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ως καταναλωτης, οταν θα αξιωσω εγγυηση για ενα προιον που δεν λειτουργει οπως το πληρωσα , για λογους που εγω δεν ευθυνομαι, απο ποιον θα καλυφθω ?


Εδώ είναι το δύσκολο σημείο ίσως χωρίς απάντηση. Η ημερομηνία παραγωγής και το "σοβαρό" εργοστάσιο είναι μια καλή παράμετρος. "Καλός αντιπρόσωπος/εισαγωγέας/μεταπωλητής" είναι αυτός που ακολουθεί τις συστάσεις του κατασκευαστή που εδώ τις αναφέρουμε για να τις γνωρίζουν περισσότεροι τεχνικοί, καταναλωτές κλπ.

Χωρίς να ξέρουμε αν κάποια μπαταρία του Γιάννη (button) είναι χαλασμένη και αν η αιτία της βλάβης είναι οι συνθήκες αποθήκευσης/μεταφοράς της, συνήθως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που "*με τη δική του μπαταρία έβγαλα 3-4 χρόνια και με τις καινούργιες ...*".

----------


## button

Μήπως ο φορτιστής έχει κάποιο σφάλμα γιατί με τις προηγούμενες μπαταρίες παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχε αλλά εκείνες ήταν καρπουζιά η μια είχε 11volt 

μόνο μια μπαταριά σώθηκε απο τις προηγούμενες

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μήπως ο φορτιστής έχει κάποιο σφάλμα γιατί με τις προηγούμενες μπαταρίες παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχε αλλά εκείνες ήταν καρπουζιά η μια είχε 11volt μόνο μια μπαταριά σώθηκε απο τις προηγούμενες


Από συνήθεια εξετάζουμε μόνο τις περιπτώσεις ηλεκτρο-βλάβης.
Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα ο φορτιστής (εσωτερικά), το καλώδιο φόρτισης, το βύσμα φόρτισης ή τα καλώδια συνδέσεων του πακέτου μπαταριών. Εχεις γνώσεις/εξοπλισμό για έλεγχο του κυκλώματος του φορτιστή; Αν όχι, κοίτα την κατάσταση των καλωδίων και των βυσμάτων. Αν φορτίσεις σωστά τις μπαταρίες με άλλο τρόπο (τροφοδοτικό, φορτιστή, κλπ.) και κάνεις δοκιμή χρήσης θα εστιάσεις περισσότερο στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## button

Τα καλώδια φόρτιση  και μπαταριών είναι εντάξει και τα βύσματα ο φορτιστής βγάζει την τάση άλλα δεν φορτίζει...

Και που βρίσκεις τώρα 50volt τροφοδοτικό .... 

δεν εχω τροφοδοτικό κατάλληλο να δώσει 50 volt , μαλών θα τις πάω πίσω εκει που τις πείρα μαζί με τροφοδοτικό να το ελέγξουν μιας και δεν εχω κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό

----------

